# Getting Back in the Gym After Several Years



## JonathanEngr (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi, all.  I'm new to the forums and need some advice on how best to build my strength back, along with a decent physique! 

I'm 45 years old, about to turn 46, and I used to work out regularly in my 20's.  I was never big into lifting, although I did have a stint in my early 20's where I worked out non-stop for a year or so.  I used to be up on all of the supplements back in the 80's, what supposedly worked and what didn't, etc., etc.  I also started a cycle of Test-E, Deca and Dianabol, but after a month into the cycle I sold the remaining amount I had to a friend for the price I paid for everything ($70).  Back then that was a world of money to me!  The guy I bought the stuff from originally got busted roughly a month later, and it turned out that he was one of the largest dealers in the SE United States at the time.  It was huge--all over the news--he had been investigated for the better part of a year.  In any case, I tried getting my hands on some gear a few times after that, but after his bust I just couldn't find anything genuine out there.  I ended up injecting a lot of (who knows what) into my hip.

Of course, right now I'm not a candidate for anything more than protein powder...!!  I posted in the new member forum and mentioned how I seem to have lost my "high gear".  You know... when you begin to lift/move something and it ends up being heavier than you thought and you put that extra "ooomph" into it.  I honestly don't have that, and it stinks.  I'm a relatively tall guy (6'4"), and have a small frame (small bones).  I don't think I could ever get huge, and I'm not sure I would ever want to do that.  I have pictures of me in my 20's when I weight between 190 and 200, and boy--you could see every single strand of muscle in my body.  I may never be there again, but I would like to *try*.  

Of course, my concerns primarily are avoiding injuries.  The few times I jumped into it before I stopped due to soreness that lasted for weeks, etc.  I don't know what it's safe to push through and when I should definitely stop.  I also had back surgery (L4-L5) when I was 20, so I have to always take that into account.  

Now... the one area of my body that I really want to improve is my chest.  I have *never* been able to press very much, with my max being around 195 naturally, although I did max out at 275 about a month into the above-mentioned cycle.  I know it's pretty pathetic... seems like everyone around me warms up with 225 (or more).  My lower pecs are nicely framed and visible, but what I could *never* get to grow is my upper chest.  I've tried inclined presses, inclined flys, etc., etc., but to no avail.   I would say my next area of focus would be my shoulders (I know they are very hard to grow... I'm worse than most!).   My workout routing from days past was the typical chest/tris, back/bis, legs/shoulders.  

So much more to write, but I'll stop there for now.  So... I would appreciate any suggestions about how best to approach this from the beginning and then work towards my goals.  I would like to add some mass and definitely strength, but I really don't want to lose focus on being toned/cut.  I definitely want to do all that I can to mitigate injuries, and I will certainly pay close attention to form in my lifting.  Are there any good supplements out there for guys who are north of 40 like me to help with joint health and workout recovery?  Should I work out with high rep/low weights for a few months prior to doing any heavy lifting? Etc., etc., etc.  

Again--I know this is a lot, but any simple advice/input would be appreciated!


----------



## snake (Jul 15, 2015)

Hey man, welcome to the 40 something crew. For now, the best advice I can give you is lift and keep your protein up to 1 gram per LEAN bodyweight. 

The weights are still the same as when you left; a 45 still weights 45 lbs. Hit each bodypart once a week and you''ll be fine.

Don't overthink the pec thing. My guess is that's just your make up. You may want to get some light cardio in since your body isn't burning like it did in the 20 y.o. pic. :-D


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 15, 2015)

Well you are in the right frame of mind to get going again that's for sure.

You want to work your way back up. For the first couple of weeks limit yourself to around 60 reps per body part (after warm up) per week. 

After a few weeks you can dial up the reps or the weight slowly over time.

If you are sore for 4 days or more you went way overboard.

Some guys don't have the genetics for the big pecs. Don't stress it.  Train it hard and heavy. And then let it rest up while you smash legs and back etc... 

Try starting a training log here. We will help keep you accountable.


----------



## Steve123098 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh the fun and joy of getting back into the gym after years of slacking off! When I got back to the gym after at least 5 years off, I felt like such a weak piece of shit. It was so bad and the soreness was so bad that I almost packed it up. But I kept working through it and now 6 months later I'm feeling good and string natty, and now about to start cycle.  Best of luck. .lmk how your progress is going.


----------



## JonathanEngr (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies!  

I'll tell you... the feeling of weakness is the worst part for me.  It absolutely stinks. Even when I wasn't lifting I always felt strong, and it wasn't until I got back into trying to lift a little that I realized I didn't have that extra push like I used to have.

The soreness that used to always feel so good is coupled with pain in my joints here-and-there.  Is this necessarily a bad thing?  Am I overdoing it for this to happen, or is my body just "re"-acclimating to lifting weights?  Pillar--you mentioned keeping the reps to 60 or less.  Am I not better off with really light weights and higher reps (where I might go above 60), or should I choose moderate weights with fewer reps?  Or do you mean use light weights like I have been but don't exceed 60?

Snake--I'm glad you mentioned protein.  During my weight loss I tried to up my protein intake in the hope that my lean mass wouldn't dwindle as much.  Back in the day (previous lifting) the big argument was what type & source of proteins was best.  Is that still a raging argument?  For now, I've just been buying protein powder at Walmart.  Is that a waste of money or will it suffice?  You also mentioned one gram of protein per lean body weight... is that one gram per pound or per kilogram?   Are there any other supplements that would do me any good right now like Creatine, etc.?  I just don't want to throw money away on supplements that may or may not be effective, although I don't mind spending money on supplements that would be beneficial.

The gym I'm at has a lot of people that take advantage of the crossfit methods that are available (flipping big tires, waving the big climbing ropes, etc.).  Do any of you guys utilize any of this?  

Yup--the pec thing sort-of stinks.  I definitely have the genetics more for endurance sports, as I used to be an accomplished distance runner.  I really need to just start lifting and *stick with it*.  I might very well start a training log on here.  One of the reasons I never lifted for more than a year in a row is lack of a consistent lifting partner.  Accountability does make up for those days where you have lack of motivation!  Is there a specific thread for that?


----------

